# 4X lens vs. 2X lens



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

With my old eyes, I use a 10X with a #3 clarifier. Try both and see what works best for you. 

As you increase magnification, you will see more movement. This tends to result in trying to hold steadier, by engaging more muscle which tends to increase the actual movement, leading to trying even harder. Just pay attention to your form and don't "try harder". When you move to a different lens, it helps to start close with a big target so you gradually introduce the increased apparent movement.
Allen


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

TNX

FYI

Since I finally got my draw length correct, my shooting has improved dramatically. 
When I push into the grip the pin slows to a near dead stop now. Not like when they had my length short and I was using muscles to hold.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

threetoe said:


> TNX
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...



I've been there and agree with you, it's no fun. You and I and all of the coaches who post here regularly understand the importance of draw length. Unfortunately, most archers don't. Getting this one detail right makes more difference than just about any other. Good form with your optimum DL makes archery a lot more fun. 

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aread said:


> I've been there and agree with you, it's no fun. You and I and all of the coaches who post here regularly understand the importance of draw length. Unfortunately, most archers don't. Getting this one detail right makes more difference than just about any other. Good form with your optimum DL makes archery a lot more fun.
> 
> Allen


very well said***Allen***dont forget the peep !


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

You guys ought to get a kick out of this.

When I first started into Archery about 7 years ago, the gang at Bass Pro measured me using the Wingspan Method.
They set me to 26.5" and off I went. I didn't know any different.
4 years ago another shop told me they had a tool to see my draw length. They said I was 27". I reset the bow. More tuning

About a year ago I was trying to tune my new bow and the resident Pro, (and he's damn good) was watching me shoot through paper. I was getting an inconsistent left tear. They said it was ME and watched me shoot. The one guy asked his work mates to watch me and asked them, "Do you see anything wrong"?
At first they said it looked like my form was fantastic. He told them to watch more carefully.
I drew, anchored, settled and went into my firing engine.
Arrow away.

AT ONCE they both shouted, "His Draw length is too short".
The resident pro grinned and took the bow from me. He told the technician to lengthen the draw by ONE INCH!!
I began to argue but Bernie said, "Trust me here".

I said I was first measured at 26.5". He said, "So"?

He had me go to the 20 yard lane. He told me to settle in and after putting the pin on target, to push the bow just a bit forward then go into my release of the hinge.

I set my stance, drew, anchored and put the pin on target. I pushed a bit forward AND THE PIN STOPPED IN ITS TRACKS, I went into the firing engine and away she went.

I WAS FLABBERGASTED!!!!
I was speechless.
The fact is all I could do was laugh.

Bernie Ortiz went on to explain that my bow arm was bent and because of that I was using arm muscles to steady my arm. He told me that with my arm extended, there is no muscle needed.

He then had me put my back up against a wall and hold my arms straight out. He checked that I was square with the wall and measured both of my arms.
Even though I'm right handed, my left arm is a full ONE INCH longer than my right.


WOW...


----------

